# Both Sides Lost



## jacjohn111211 (Jan 9, 2013)

Going to try to give full story at shortest version. My husband and I met in 2010 we fell in love fast. Had a child in Aug 2011, Married in Nov 2011. We had drugs tear us apart and seperated in Dec 2011. Jan 2012 he jumped on me and was incarcerated. I will say we both caused this situation. During the time of his incarceration I was involved with an OM. In April 2012 I started speaking to H again. By June we had planned to completely reconcile when he came home. I was playing both sides of the fence by making promises to him but then I picked the OM over him. In July 2012 my husband came home, and we started to reconcile. I have never took full blame for leading him on in June while choosing the OM. He has built up resentment against me for leading him on this way. Since he has been home I have done everything to try and making him know I have nothing to hide. I want nothing more than our marriage to work. He says he cant get over the fact I was with someone else when we was working on our marriage. We both know we have faults and have made bad decisions. But each of us continues to blame each other more than recoginizing what we did... At this time his bags are packed again He says he is leaving in the morning?? Can we ever get past the past? We both love each other but without trust, respect and being able to believe each other how do we make this work???


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

You need to personally own up to the cheating being 100% yours, he has zero responsibility for your cheating and your lying.


----------

